
Ask HN: What non-software issue tracking systems do you recommend - chiefofgxbxl
At my current company we develop and work with software for different departments within the company. Some code we write, and others we design using things like HANA (database), Tableau (graphs&#x2F;reports), and other interactive tools.<p>What bugs me most is our lack of issue tracking. Everything we do is via email. Whether it&#x27;s client requests, collaboration, or even migration through our different environments, this all uses email.<p>I&#x27;m looking for recommendations for issue tracking systems. What I really like is GitHub and how you can @mention people to pull them in as the issue evolves; however, we need a solution that&#x27;s not necessarily coding related. Bonus points if it allows us to have standardized checklists for our most common processes.<p>So far I&#x27;ve found Axero Solutions, but it comes loaded with too many other features [0]. The benefit is that it can be run internally, which would help us out security-wise. Thanks.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;axerosolutions.com&#x2F;solutions&#x2F;intranet-collaboration-software
======
auslegung
Sounds like you want something like Trello. I prefer GitHub, and it can be
used for non-software issue tracking, but if there's a preference for
something more obviously non software, look to Trello or similar things.

~~~
chiefofgxbxl
Thanks for the recommendation. Trello does seem like a more promising
candidate for the features.

As you mentioned, GitHub's system is nice. Ideally what I had in mind was
basically GitHub's issue tracker standing on its own (Code, Wiki, etc. all
stripped away), and preferably being able to run it internally.

